# What say ye?



## PencilHead (Jul 1, 2009)

Opinions, please.  I understand all the amber/cloudy/clear stuff--anyone uses the term "couch-lock" in this thread, I'll come through the monitor after you.

These Eyeclops pics all came from the same plant, a WWxNL at 9 flowering weeks yesterday.  The trics are all over the place.  If I look long enough, I can find what I want to find.  Luckily, this grow, I'm looking for reasons to wait.

Big question: How do you know when you've waited too long?  What are my outside parameters on the amber side?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

"couchlock"  :rofl:   the window  is short after amber..theystart turn black..this is dead  and no good..ill see if i can find ya the thread  on the matter..but with server constantly busy  I aint  promising nothing..but its here somewhere..good luck..


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 1, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Opinions, please.  I understand all the amber/cloudy/clear stuff--anyone uses the term "couch-lock" in this thread, I'll come through the monitor after you.
> 
> These Eyeclops pics all came from the same plant, a WWxNL at 9 flowering weeks yesterday.  The trics are all over the place.  If I look long enough, I can find what I want to find.  Luckily, this grow, I'm looking for reasons to wait.
> 
> Big question: How do you know when you've waited too long?  What are my outside parameters on the amber side?



 At the risk of you making it into my room thru my monitor this is my understanding and also personal observations. Couc lock is the body stone that drags ya down a bit and it's when you have mostly amber trichs. For a more heady stone the trichs are more cloudy and less amber. Though I'm sure you know this...but- They are overdone when the buds start getting flaked with browning leaves and all amber -dark trichs in the buds, also the buds get lighter and less dense- that's bad, I know I've done it. Hope this helps. 

PS. Nice pics - I like half cloudy half amber myself, but that's me.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to make a newbie guess, not to offer advice, but just to see if the "pros" agree with me.  I'm just a little behind you in tric color right now, so this is also the most important question on my mind.

I'm seeing very little amber in your pix, and still a lot of clear.  My guess would be another week at least, and possibly two.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Pencil 

This is your pic of your ambers going over ripe and dying.

Dark brown/black ambers are dead and serve no use.

You have to take the average colours, some will still be cloudy, a lot of ambers and some brown/black dead ones.

You are after the majority of ambers even if some die and some are still immature.

A true couchlock is from an Indica strain.

Sativa can also give it but Indica will seriously put your bottom super glued to whatever it touches.

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 1, 2009)

So am I there?  Depending where on the plant I take the sample or which side of the leaf I view, I can see all versions--some nearly all clear; some nearly all cloudy; some well ambered.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you going to smoke the buds or are you going to smoke the leaves?

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

At my house, pics 5 and 6 aren't there yet. The others are good to go. BTW, what strain is this? Doesn't it make a difference with some, like WW as far as when to chop? I don't do couch lock. Life's too short to be a spectator!


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 6, 2009)

You'll still need ten weeks to get the max buzz, IMO.  I let my last WW go 10 weeks and a few days but still feel like I went a week early.  This time I'm riding the dragon to the ground, going for 30-40% amber.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update PencilHead, what breeder did you get your WW from?? Good luck next time in your quest for amber trich's.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 7, 2009)

Got them from Marijuana-seeds.NL, so I don't know the breeder as they are seed sellers not breeders.  It'll kick your butt whatever strain it is.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 7, 2009)

From the pic that HIE so nicely touched up, you're nearing the point of diminishing returns imho...   I think it looks ideal for harvest.  I'm cutting down one of my girls at the end of their day tomorrow morning...   It's Mazar indica and is about 40%-50% amber and flushed for a week...   

Happy Harvesting!


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I took the one in the pics and one other Sunday.  Gonna abuse 2 more today that have gotten that ready.  

I was looking for some decent "lock" on this grow and I think I got it.  Just trying to establish a little variety in Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jul 8, 2009)

Pencilhead,
Nice photos and congrats on another great grow. And its especially nice to see The New Girl again. 
I'm one week into a bubbleponics hydro grow with 3 feminized Super Lemon Haze seedlings. Things are going very well and the growth is as explosive as has been described on this site. I almost lost one, but it is making a strong comeback. I'll probably change out the water tonight. I guess I'll have to purchase whatever gizmo you have to microscopically view the trichs when the time comes. Where'd you get yours?
Greengenes


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 9, 2009)

Whassup, Genes?  Was wondering last night where you'd been.

I learned a really important lesson this grow.  It's called being obliviously root bound.  I didn't pull my roots loose when I went from too long in the 2 gallon pots to my fives.  After breaking down the first ones Sunday , I pulled the root ball and it was still in the exact shape as the original 2 gallon bucket.  I'm sure that's why I had the dead spots on a bud or two.  BUT, even though the take is going to be considerably less this haul, the quality is absolutely outstanding.  Got legs on it that walk you around for hours.  At this point--when your stash from the previous grow is copius--it's all good.

The device is called an Eyeclops--actually a toy.  I got mine on Ebay for like $25 plus shipping.  I've since seen them at WallyWorld for like $50 and at Toys Be Us for--ta-da--$79.99.  Use the 200x setting--the 100x is wimpy and the 400x is for sporting around I think.  Oh, and make sure you keep plenty of batteries around--it eats them.

I'll drop by your shed and check out your grow.  Thanks for dropping in.  You too, New Girl.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jul 9, 2009)

Mostly I've been stuck in suspended animation, lost between worlds of busy servers and THC intoxication. Seriously, CAN SOMEONE PLEASE FIX THE SERVER IS TOO BUSY ANNOYANCE PROBLEM??? I was hoping with the advent of the NIRVANA SHOP banner ad that MP is generating revenue to bring its server system into the 21st century. If they were slinging porn, they'd be out of business (not that I know anything about internet porn, you understand). 

I'm gonna try and post some photos this time. Your hydro grow system sounds a little more complex than mine. My set up was successfully marketed to my double digit I.Q. It even has separate compartment to catch my drool. Now that I'm slightly familiar with what I'm doing I realize I only paid about 100 times what the components are worth retail around town. Yes indeed, another satisfied customer. 

Thanks for the Eyeclops tip. You took photos with it? From what I've read, the unit plugs into a TV set.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> You took photos with it? From what I've read, the unit plugs into a TV set.


"Save and share your findings with the built-in flash drive and removable USB key &#8211; view on any standard television and upload your files to your PC to email and send to friends USB Key included"

Sounds pretty neat, gonna have to buy one soon.


----------

